# Which Re-union would you vote for?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Place your votes


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

interesting choices. Pink Floyd jumps out, of course.
Soundgarden / Led Zep / Screaming trees would be high up on my list - but of the choices, I'd go with the Kinks.

plus, if it doesn't work out, the on-stage fights would be at least captured by thousands of phone-cams this time


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

No contest: Talking Heads.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I vote other: Zep


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Fortunately I got to see Pink Floyd on their final tour mid 90s plus I saw Roger's most recent tour.
So I was the guy who voted for ABBA. Neither of these bands will ever perform as a group again, we all know that. I opted for the Swedes because their harmonies and music are a joy to listen to (just not ALL the time).


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I vote other: Zep


I'm thinking this'll happen in a year or two anyways...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> No contest: Talking Heads.


I almost voted that way... then went Faces. kqoct


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The last 3 are my choices. But if I have to choose among the 3, Pink Floyd should do it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Floyd or Supertramp.


It's the music I listened to as a teen.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

1.the jam
2.the smiths
3.pavement


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Even though they will never be able to play as a complete band again due to the passing of Richard Wright in September I would like to see the members unite as a one off concert as a tribute to Rick. Also pink Floyd has always been my favorite band and I was very fortunate to see them in 88 and 94 and also to have seen Roger on his last tour.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm guessing Pink Floyd will easily run away with this, but I'm voting for the Faces!!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> I'm guessing Pink Floyd will easily run away with this, but I'm voting for the Faces!!!!


Yes, I prolly should not have included Floyd into this grouping. I voted for the Tramp


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...is there a band called "let sleeping dogs lie"?

:smile:


----------



## did291 (Jun 30, 2009)

iaresee said:


> No contest: Talking Heads.


+ agree with that vote and add mine


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...is there a band called "let sleeping dogs lie"?
> 
> :smile:


Hahaha, there should be!

I mean, I love Pink Floyd with a passion, but time moves on.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Kinks came out when I was teenager. I can't help it !!!


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

The Kinks. 
Their music makes me smile everytime.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Gee, what a tough decision to make. Abba or Pink Floyd? Let me think about it some more..........


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Just my 2 cents...*

1.) ABBA - It'll never happen. The blonde who sang the majority of their songs is afraid of flying and suffers from 'anxiety'-related issues. They've had many opportunities to reunite and she always seems to refuse.

2.) Pink Floyd - Why would Gilmour want to reunite? He sings their songs anyway. He has the rights to the name. I saw them live in the late 80's. They were pretty darn good. I wish I appreciated their music then as much as I do now. I don't really know what Waters could add to the mix.

3.) Supertramp - I saw Roger Hodgson (or is it Hodson?) live about 4 months ago. They don't have to reunite. Other than 'Goodbye Stranger' and 'Cannonball', he sang all the songs they were famous for - and it sounded incredible. Probably the best sounding concert I've ever gone to (and trust me, I've seen a lot).

4.) Faces - They've reuinited formally at least 3 times - I've seen all 3 performances on TV/video - trust me, they're nowhere near what they used to be. Rod's voice isn't anywhere near what it used to be. The tunes were done way, way slower.

5.) Talking Heads - I can't really comment - only know a couple of their tunes.

6.) The Kinks - Ok, are they really relevant enough for anyone to care? (I know I'm gonna get it for that comment).


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Soundgarden gets my vote.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Soundgarden gets my vote.


Compelling suggestion. I wasn't a big fan, but they had some talent!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> I'm thinking this'll happen in a year or two anyways...


not in your lifetime unfortunaly. they offered ridiculous amount of Cash to Plant, as much has he like peforming with the band in London last year, going back on tour as Zepplin is not and will never be an option for him. 


SO since we can't have that..i vote Supertramp


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, since Richard Wright is no longer with us and considering I've seen Pink Floyd, I'll go with Supertramp:smile:


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Patto (RIP Ollie Halsall & Mike Patto)


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

what about...the monkeys...the partridge family...josie and the pussy cats...spinal tap...bay city rollers...the rutles...sha na na...cheech and chong...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

As much as I LOVE Pink Floyd, knowing about the curse of the monkeys paw, I had to go for Talking Heads ;p

But gosh, great bands, great line ups etc

Maybe of the deceased who would you like most to have a chance to see again? poll??

I wish I had taken the opportunity to have seen Queen. I am glad I did have the chance to see INXS with its originals.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*ABBA broke up???????*

(LOL)

But seriously....David Byrne is a genius, IMHO. What he did with TH and TTC was brilliant. I don't know if the rest of the people listed could re-invent themselves like DB did.

Speaking of re-invention....too bad Bowie fell of the radar after Let's Dance. He had a keen sense for entertainment, too.

Maybe Bowie and Byrne could stage a double-bill comeback along the same lines as Elton & Billy. Just a suggestion


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Bowie ... why is my last image of him draped in meat and talking about body augmentation @[email protected] weird memory that.

Yes, if making an ensemble of music crafter's he would need to be at the table, so would Andy Partridge and Todd Rundgren too.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> No contest: Talking Heads.


Ha! +1!!! Big Fan Here!

just found this... I'm not sure if he was refering to TH when he said "our appearance" but maybe it's in the works?

http://blog.inmusic.ca/inmusic/2009/07/bono-accused-of-hypocrisy-again.html


----------

